# Tango Nuevo for bandoneon, violin, piano, electric guitar, contrabass and string orch



## Henriksandas (May 6, 2013)

Hi guys!

Behind this link You'll find some videos of Tanguedia Quintet and Sinfonietta Lentua perfoming in Kuhmo, Finland last summer.

Videos of Tanguedia Quintet & Sinfonietta Lentua

The concert program was:

Astor Piazzolla (Arr. Henrik Sandås): Tango Ballet
Astor Piazzolla: Tres Minutos con la Realidad
Astor Piazzolla (Orch. Henrik Sandås): Contrabajissimo
Iikka Kotaja: Lentuardo (World Premiere)
Unto Mononen (Arr. Henrik Sandås): Satumaa
Astor Piazzolla (Orch. Henrik Sandås): Concierto Para Quinteto

- intermission -

Astor Piazzolla (Orch. Henrik Sandås): Tristezas de un Doble A
Fernando Franco (Arr. Astor Piazzolla): Noche de Amor
Julio De Caro (Arr. Astor Piazzolla): Loca Bohemia
Eduardo Arolas (Arr. Astor Piazzolla): La Cachila
Fridrik Bruk (Arr. Henrik Sandås): Soi Maininki Hiljainen
Gerardo Matos Rodriguez (Arr. Astor Piazzolla): La Cumparsita
Angel Villoldo (Arr. Henrik Sandås): El Choclo

greetings from Finland,

Henrik Sandås
www.henriksandas.com


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, Henriksandas, and welcome to the Forum. I have a friend (at school with me fifty years ago) who is a keen Tangoista and she has introduced me to some of the beautiful melodies she dances to. 
I hope you enjoy yourself very much here & I look forward to reading your posts.


----------

